# general trouble AGAIN



## bigcfisher (Apr 28, 2006)

now i am setting hooks, but now 2-5 seconds after i hook the cat, the line just snaps, is my drag messed up or i need bigger then 12 lb line or what

p.s. i am not fishing for 20+ cats. just for some some decent sized channels


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2006)

Sounds like you have some crappy line, or line that has been knick or freyed. 

Use MR. Crappie line and you will be pulling them in with no problems.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I gotta agree, either bad line, or something is making it bad. Try breaking it with your hands. If it seems too easy, pitch it and get new. If not, check your eyes or reel. Anything that your line flows through.


----------



## Crayzie (Jun 26, 2006)

Line should just need replaced.. 12 lb shouldn't be snapped that easily and is probably what you want to use in your situation.


----------



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

Check the guides on the rod and make sure they are not chipped, you can do this with a QTip. Run it in the guide and if the white stuff come off you got a problem. Toss the line. I like to use the Berkley Big Game 12lb. Pretty good stuff.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i just realed in a 4 lb cat and pulled it through the weeds on 4 lb test. i think it is also ur line. instead of trying to break it with ur hands get 2 pairs of pliers and cut off around 2 feet wrap some line around each side o the pliers and pull.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

If you have a curly end that broke, then bad knot.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

I have to agree with all the others BAD line


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (Aug 19, 2005)

Check and recheck your knots/line.


----------



## bigcfisher (Apr 28, 2006)

i use the clinch knot and trilene knot, i have them perfected. i usually get my hook back


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

How do you usually get your hook back if your line snaps?


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

try this. http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Product-Ice...3QQihZ003QQcategoryZ36152QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

they have one for regular fishing to. but i think they r the same thing


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I think we've had a communication breakdown. Is your line breaking or not? What's your trouble?


----------



## bigcfisher (Apr 28, 2006)

it is a mix sometimes my line breaks, sometimes i get my hook back. though my line breaks more


----------



## awfootball (Aug 10, 2005)

try your knot i use a uni knot and have lost very few fish but this knot works better on 15lbs line and up


----------



## saugeyeslayer1 (Oct 9, 2004)

I agree check your guides first then your line


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Go up to 80-lb test big game line, you aint gonna break that stuff


----------



## usamarshal (Aug 28, 2006)

The palmer knot is the bomb...the knot is stronger than the line in most instances.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

> now i am setting hooks, but now 2-5 seconds after i hook the cat, the line just snaps,





> i use the clinch knot and trilene knot, i have them perfected. i usually get my hook back





> I think we've had a communication breakdown. Is your line breaking or not? What's your trouble?


It seems to me that your line is breaking and you don't want it to break.
If this is the case you should take the following steps.

1. Check your line to see if it is strong. If it breaks easily change the line to fresh quality line strong enough to hold the fish you wish to catch.

2. Check you guides and tip for sharp edges to see if it is damaging an otherwise good line. If you are using a snoopy pole you should also check the line spool hole for sharp edges.

3. Make sure your line is threaded correctly through all the eyes. Make sure all the eyes are on the same side of your pole.

4. Check your drag and make sure it is set 35-50% of the rated line strength of your line.

If these countermeasures fail to correct the problem, you might consider a new sport. Something simpler like politics.


----------

